# Cookies handeln



## Ultri (24. Feb 2010)

Hallo.
Im suche einen sauberen Weg Cookies zu handeln.
Im moment baue ich eine HttpsUrlConnection auf und lese das Cookie erfolgreich per getHeaderField("Set-Cookie") aus.
Es sieht dann so aus:

```
ekp.sessionId=AVpyLFVDN8SjZZMVwSB6vdvvThLJvhL7DJsp5yG1GhC2b6DFkHTb!1324801128
```

Ich scheitere nun aber z.B. an einem Login mit Cookie. Ich habe den Browser mit einem Protokoll Viewer beobachtet. Das Cookie wird immer größer. So z.B. beim Login:


```
ekp.sessionId=AVpyLFVDN8SjZZMVwSB6vdvvThLJvhL7DJsp5yG1GhC2b6DFkHTb!1324801128; WT_FPC=id=81.51.224.111-3310570000.30051250:lv=1267029794271:ss=1267029794271
```

Ich schätze das sind alles CookieDaten wie timeouts usw. Ich habe versucht das künstlich mit Strings selbst zu basteln, bin aber gescheitert.

Gibt es eine komfortable und saubere Möglichkeit Cookies zu handeln, was solche Felder angeht. Ich kann echt nicht nachvollziehen wann das Cookie wie und warum aussehen muss... Kennt wer BeispielCode?

Danke und Gruß
Ultri


----------



## Ultri (26. Feb 2010)

Ich habe nun herausgefunden, dass diese Daten von einem anderen Cookie stammen.
Dieses strammt von statse.webtrendslive.com
Mit diesem Zwischenaufruf erhält man eine Un,menge von Daten innerhalb eines externen Cookies.

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist dieser aufruf wirklich notwendig? Ist webtrndslive nicht normalerweise Spyware?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Quurks (4. Apr 2010)

Nötig: vermutlich nein.
Spyware: ohne mir die Seite angeschaut zu haben: kommt darauf an was du darunter verstehst


----------

